# what happens if you get a bladder infection or UTI while pregnant?



## youngone

I wasn't sure where to post this-

but yes, what do you do? most of the antibiotics aren't safe. because of kidney issues i get them sometimes 12 times a year :nope: and am just interested to see you you guys thought??

has anyone had one while pregnant?


----------



## beth30

yes, but I did take antibiotics as prescribed by my doctor who knew I was pregnant.... And I drank lots and lots of water. Everything was fine afterwards.


----------



## Bear0609

I am a frequent UTI sufferer so have pregnancy-safe antibiotics to take should I get an attack. 

I always drink lots every day and take cranberry tablets to try and keep an infection at bay, but should I get one I am reassured by the fact I have the medication to take.

UTI's are more common in pregnancy but there is safe treatment available.


----------



## Starstryder

I started this pregnancy with a bladder infection. :( My doc told me lots of water and cranberry juice and if I couldn't find the juice cranberry capsules/tablets were good too. It worked like a charm.


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

I had a UTI and never knew until I was in Hospital and they tested my urine. They gave me antibiotics and it's cleared up. So they do have medication they can give you.


----------



## Mummy to be 1

I have had 8 uti's now! 

I am now on anti-biotics until I have my baby.


----------



## loves_cookies

I had a UTI that was discovered at my booking appointment, I was given a 5 day course of antibiotics which has cleared it up.


----------



## BlueHadeda

I almost lost my first baby due to constant UTI/kidney infections. I got labour contractions from early on in the 2nd trimester. I was on course after course after course of anti-biotics. The risk of taking anti-biotics outweighed the preterm labour risks obviously, so I had no choice. I took longer and more harsher anti-biotics, and in the end was hospitalised at 31 weeks to get IV anti-biotics. Thereafter, things calmed down until I was 36 weeks, when I had to start anti-biotic treatment again. Baby was born at 39 weeks in the end.

Second pregnancy, I had the same issues, but the contractions weren't as bad, and the anti-biotics worked quicker and better. I still had numerous UTI's, and numerous courses of anti-biotics. Baby was born at 37 weeks due to other issues.

After those 2 pregnancies, I read that some women are sensitive to calcium overload! That those women should not take calcium supplementation during pregnancy, as it can cause UTI's and kidney infections. And I took a daily calcium supplement all throughout BOTH my first pregnancies!! I was astonished.

So during my 3rd pregnancy, I didn't take any extra calcium (except the bit in my multi-vit). I had my very first UTI when I was 36 weeks pregnant!!! I was amazed. Baby was born a week later, again due to other issues.

So, now with my 4th pregnancy, I again haven't taken any extra calcium, and so far I have had no UTI's. I'm 22 weeks.

Good luck!!


----------



## Athomemum

I was prescribed amoxycillin when I had a UTI during my last pregnancy but try dinking lots of water and cranberry juice too.


----------



## kayla0712

i started out with a UTI, which turned into a kidney and bladder infection and ended up in the hospital for a few days with monitored bed rest and a IV full of antibiotics every 7 hrs, then they sent me home on more antibiotics, its strange though because i had a regular doctors appt 2 days before i was admitted to the hospital and it didn't show up on their test the do in the office :nope:


----------



## Luckyeleven

I found out on tuesday that I have a UTI, I was prescribed antibiotics by my gp. It seems they are relatively common in pregnancy..


----------



## Indi84

I have one right now :( Haven't had one in years! Taking antibiotics the doctor gave me, I was worried but he said infection is worse for the baby, and I've been very sore from it. Few days off work and half way through the meds am staring to perk up a bit so hope it's going to clear up.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Like a lot of ladies here mentioned, it's very common in pregnancy. I got a UTI when I was about 8 weeks pregnant and it's such an annoying thing to go through on top of all first trimester symptoms. I went to my doctor and she prescribed antibiotics that are safe to use for pregnant women. It went away after 3 days completely.

I was told that if you leave it untreated, it can cause kidney failure or preterm labour.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I also started out my pg with a uti :( Unfortunately, the "safe" antibiotic prescribed to me gave me a really bad allergic reaction (has never happened before!) and was not a fun situation at all. I am terrified of getting another one so...I drink LOTS of water every day. In fact, I have a cousin who use to get chronic uti's and she told me that now when she feels one coming on she drinks lots of water until she feels better.


----------



## youngone

thanks guys!!x


----------



## Emerald87

What were your symptoms ladies? I've had UTIs before but I hear it can differ in pregnancy. We have frequency anyway so that's not a symptom.
The only reason it worries me is that from 12 weeks I've had a constant dull cramping which I'm not sure if it's my bowel, uterus or maybe a UTI.


----------



## Candy Cane

My midwife picked up a UTI at 20 weeks after a routine urine test. I was given amoxycillin to take one tablet three times a day for a week and I was fine. 

I googled it loads, asked the Doctor and the Pharmacist to ensure they were safe in pregnancy and indeed they are. The internet referred to some others which are also safe however I can't remember what they were and your Doctor will know whats best anyway.

I didn't even know I had a UTI, I guess when I went for an pee sometimes I felt desperate but when I went not much came out which I had put down to being a pregnancy symptom but I guess looking back thats what cystitus is like although I never had any burning feeling like I would do usually with cystitus.


----------



## ds0910

Emerald87 said:


> What were your symptoms ladies? I've had UTIs before but I hear it can differ in pregnancy. We have frequency anyway so that's not a symptom.
> The only reason it worries me is that from 12 weeks I've had a constant dull cramping which I'm not sure if it's my bowel, uterus or maybe a UTI.

I am just starting to get over a pretty bad UTI and I also started the pregnancy with one(before I realized I was pregnant) This time I had to take two different antibiotics because the first one didn't help AT ALL!!! The first antibiotic they gave me was, well I can't remember now, but the second one that is working is Omnicef.

My symptoms have bee CONSTANT urination....like every 10 or 15 mins alot of the time, burning and pain while urinating, dull pain in lower abdomen right above the pelvic bone, and just a general feeling of being "puny" and not well. Think that about covers it. Hope the cramping stops for you soon hun!


----------



## fidgets mammy

yip ive just got rid of one. doctor in delivery prescribed antibiotics for it. i was in pain but it cleared up straight away with the medication.

water infections can be harmful if not treat.


----------



## Feanorous

The midwife just called to tell me I have a bit of an infection - this showed up on the uring test I did for them 11 days ago. I am worried that it's been 11 days without any treatment - is that ok?

I didn't even know I had an infection, I haven't had any symptoms!?

From reading this thread at least I know that antibiotics are ok when pregnant. I am still going to check with the doctor and pharmacist when I pick them up later though. 

x


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

Nothing. The Doctors gave me antibiotics, so some are okay to take. :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

In my last pregnancy i had constant urine infections, 2 of which turned into kidney infections, until my last pregnany i never knew they could make you so ill. I was up in bed, it was like having really awful flu but of course without the cold etc. I had such bad aches and pains, bach ache, i just felt horrendous, chills, fever. I ended up at the hospital with regular tightenings. 

Iv only had one mild infection so far this time, and i have noticed that in my last pregnancy i had braxton hicks or tightenings from a very early stage, and they got worse and worse every day all the way though, where as this time i have had none yet. I think it was because of the UTI.

But dont worry, most of the time you wont even know you have a urine infection, and there are anti biotics that are perfectly safe to take. I dont like taking them either but if its better for baby and means im up to looking after my 2 small boys, then its a lesser evil isnt it! x


----------

